# Centipede



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

I was startled yeaterday to see a centipede almost as large as a mouse in the kitchen. I didn't see it today. I trust it found a warm place to stay. It is unseasonably cold here now.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2019)

I get all sick and disgusted to see those.  My cats generally alert me to anything that moves.  I grab a bounty, gather it, run to toilet, flush down.  Yell "YUCK!"   Thank the cats for doing their job.  Try to forget it asap.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Try to forget it asap.



 That made me laugh, but I do understand, Pepper. 

Myself, I find insects very interesting, though I do NOT enjoy seeing them in that location, inside the home and especially in the kitchen.
So I advise, Deb,

 try to forget it asap.


----------



## bingo (Nov 12, 2019)

you'll be looking around for that thing now!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2019)

bingo said:


> you'll be looking around for that thing now!


I never look for them, & I depend on the cats to do that.  To borrow from another thread, that's one way they "earn their KEEP."


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)

OMG I hate those things. I go positively berserk when I see one and cannot rest or sleep until I've killed it. Yuck.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2019)

*New that it is winter, it will be dreaded Invasion of the Stink Bugs. Double yuck*


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2019)

Research a Centipede's diet.
If he's going to live in your house, he might as well eat.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I've got a black snake living in the space under the wood stove.   Startled me one evening looking out at me. The upside is I haven't seen a single mouse in the house this year.  Kinda creeps out the wife though.
Centipede's can bite so I found out recently. Bit the heck out of my hand when I tried to pick him up to put him outdoors. Now, it's the big squish if I spot one. My hand hurt for 3 days.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

I save old yogurt and cottage containers and if I see something that should be outdoors, I try to scoop them up in one. I'd never directly touch anything with more than 6 legs. I didn't escort this one out, though, it is so cold it would have frozen. Even though I don't particularly like creepy crawleers, I exlend the courtesy of life to go about their buggy business.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 17, 2019)

debodun said:


> I save old yogurt and cottage containers and if I see something that should be outdoors, I try to scoop them up in one. I'd never directly touch anything with more than 6 legs. I didn't escort this one out, though, it is so cold it would have frozen. Even though I don't particularly like creepy crawleers, I exlend the courtesy of life to go about their buggy business.


I like your respect for life, no matter how repugnant the creature.  I was a fisherman all my life. Now I cringe at yanking a sharp hook into their innocent bodies. Something to do with our own aging mortality coming to the forefront ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Or putting live bait on a hook.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2019)

I was reminded of something I don't get.  Who decided that horses were put here so we could sit on their backs & make them take us places? I'm not convinced that they're comfortable with 150-300 extra pounds on them, but I can't help wondering about it.  Were they born with that extra ability or do we just force it on them?
I'll pet any animal, but I won't sit on him.


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

I like most animals, but eat meat on occasion.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 21, 2019)

debodun said:


> I was startled yeaterday to see a centipede almost as large as a mouse in the kitchen. I didn't see it today. I trust it found a warm place to stay. It is unseasonably cold here now.


When you get in bed, be sure to listen for the pitter-patter of little feet.  Cold centipedes usually crawl under bedsheets and pillows.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *New that it is winter, it will be dreaded Invasion of the Stink Bugs. Double yuck*


Nothing is worse than those stink bugs. Even if you scare them they stink. I threw one in the toilet,forgot to flush and he crawled out. I think they can walk on water.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Nothing is worse than those stink bugs. Even if you scare them they stink. I threw one in the toilet,forgot to flush and he crawled out. I think they can walk on water.


Worse is when they fall on your head


----------



## terry123 (Nov 21, 2019)

That centipede would be killed when I saw it. I would be scared to go to sleep if it were alive and in my house. It might find its warm place next to you in bed, Deb.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> When you get in bed, be sure to listen for the pitter-patter of little feet.  Cold centipedes usually crawl under bedsheets and pillows.


LOL - that oughtta make her sleep better.


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2019)

I was applying my makeup one morning not long after reading this thread when a small centipede crawled out from behind my makeup bag. I let out a bloodcurdling scream ( screaming freezes them in my experience ), then I whacked it to death with a notebook. I hadn't seen a 'pede in years and I blame this thread for bringing one back into my life.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

I agree totally with you @chic 

Screaming really directly effects them, and it is surely due to THIS thread, that it got there!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Next time you see one, consider waving arms wildly.  I am pretty sure that stops them in their tracks.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 26, 2019)

Speaking of centipede's, Over in Vietnam, they grew rather large.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2019)

debodun said:


> I was startled yeaterday to see a centipede almost as large as a mouse in the kitchen. I didn't see it today. I trust it found a warm place to stay. It is unseasonably cold here now.


I *hate* wormy things and used to be so scared when centipedes would get in the house.  Maybe this wouldn't work for your "mouse sized" centipede but I found out quite by accident that spraying Dow Scrubbing Bubbles (or a similar product) directly on them kills instantly.  Just gotta be able to get them wherever they're crawling which isn't always easy.  I've noticed too that since I've been using Ortho Home Defense, I haven't seen as many as I used to. It also does a great job of taking care of ants.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> When you get in bed, be sure to listen for the pitter-patter of little feet.  Cold centipedes usually crawl under bedsheets and pillows.


Now that's just mean!  Way to keep a person up all night. LOL


----------

